# Want to develop my film, what should I buy?



## burtharrris (Oct 16, 2006)

I posted this in the "how do i develop film thread" but someone recommended moving it.  So here it is.

My birthday is coming up and there is nothing I want. I was thinking about asking for some developing stuff and give it a shot. I just want to develop my Tmax 100 (maybe later get chemicals for my E6), and I dont need to make prints right now. I was assuming I'd need a tank, a reel, and some chemicals. I've been reading and know I need developer, stop bath, fixer, and wetting agent. When I go on B&H's website, I see a hundred chemicals and don't know what to choose. Does anyone have favorite brands and types for any/all of these chemicals? Thanks guys!


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 16, 2006)

You should check out the link to freestyle photo in the top right. They have some cheaper brands.

Here are some favorites of mine
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=&pid=1000001707
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=&pid=602
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=302&pid=4707
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=&pid=595
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=307&pid=601

Another favorite is a developer called diafine
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=301&pid=5558

It's really easy to use and it last for years as compared to normal developer which breaks down over time


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 16, 2006)

Go back to the 'Film Development and Q & A section.  Then go to the 'New Article Published' thread.  You might find a few answers there.


----------



## burtharrris (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks everybody, I'm going to get some stuff in the next week or so.  You better believe that I'll be back on here asking questions when I'm done.


----------

